
The blind woman who switched personalities and could suddenly see (2015) - searchableguy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/11/24/the-blind-woman-who-switched-personalities-and-could-suddenly-see/
======
beaconstudios
> B.T.’s strange case reveals a lot about the mind’s extraordinary power — how
> it can control what we see and who we are.

The mind _is_ who we are and what we see. A classic case of dualistic thinking
in a materialist context.

